
China's crackdown on dissent goes global - TravelTechGuy
http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/04/asia/china-dissident-crackdown-goes-global/index.html
======
TravelTechGuy
I read this entire article, nodding my head throughout: why would a large
country, with many other problems, invest time, effort, potential
embarrassment, and legal implications, just to hunt down a few critics. Then
the Snowden rendition plane story made its way to the top of HN, and I forgot
which country we're talking about. Pot meet kettle.

